# Carpet & tile cleaning for the holidays



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Tile Cleaning starting at .39 per sq ft. Grout cleaning & sealing extra 

Carpet cleaning 5 rooms/ 2 hallways for $94.00

"Coming soon Marble, Granite, Travertine Restoration"


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not a big tooter of horns, but I will say something about Kelvin and his carpet cleaning. I have had my carpets cleaned 3 times, twice when I moved in, and today by Kelvin. The other 2 times I had stains that I was told wouldn't come out and it really didn't make a huge difference. Today when Kelvin cleaned my carpets, he did nothing but impress me. First off, he showed up slightly early for his scheduled time, which is nothing short of astounding to me in today's service sector where nobody does what they promise the customer and it's always at the convenience of the provider it seems. Second, he did a BANG UP JOB! :bowdownTHE CARPET LOOKS BETTER RIGHT NOW THAN IT DID THE DAY WE MOVED INTO THE HOUSE! The stains that "wouldn't come out" are gone after he cleaned! The living room was pretty dirty due to having two labs, so he went over it a second time and didn't change his price a cent. It is obvious to me that he cares about getting the job done right. I have never been more impressed and I'll never use anyone else to clean any of my carpets. My only regret: not leaving my wife more cash to tip him with!

Job well done!

Chris


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to second everything that fishinfromagunship previously posted about Kelly1 and his carpet service. I asked the forum for some guidance on carpet cleaning about 2 months ago and Kelly received 100% of the feedback, and it was all positive. I called, and setup the appointment. Not only was he VERY flexible with the scheduling, he showed up early, apparently this is habit forming. He slayed my carpets, they look great! After it was all said and done, he didn't pack up and take off, he stayed around and chatted for a bit. We talked about fishing and the forum and some other odds and ends topics. To top off the clean carpets, he then called later this evening to ask if everything looked alright. I'm quite impressed with his service and the job he does. If anyone needs their stuff cleaned up, give this guy a call, you will NOT be sorry! Top notch all the way around.

Josh


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't say enough about his service and job. :letsdrink


----------

